# Regional Food



## Gordo Mejor (Oct 5, 2005)

Having just moved from California to Arkansas, I'm giving up Date Shakes and Panaderia for Fried Catfish and Chocolate Gravy. What local foods are favorites that you can't get elsewhere?

Does anyone else have some regional favorites?

Date Shakes
http://www.thedesertsun.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20050224/EVENTS06/502240322

Chocolate Gravy
http://www.globalgourmet.com/food/ilc/2001/0201/biscuits.html


----------



## Delaney (Oct 5, 2005)

Living in Maine now, our local "favorites" are eh at best (in my opinion...no offense to those born here). "Italians" are basically just a ham & cheese sub with certain veggies and dressing; I'll take a meatball sub or turkey with mayo over that any day! Another are fiddleheads....immature ferns that taste a bit like brussel sprouts. I never took a shine to them. The lobster, though, gets my thumbs up.

http://www.crabcoll.com/journal/fiddleheads.html



Now, in Jersey, where I grew up, the best breakfast food ever, which may have in fact been served up on Olympus, was PORK ROLL. Man, I love that stuff so much, its unreal. 

http://www.hometowntales.com/porkroll.html


----------



## Nate Bouchard (Oct 5, 2005)

FIDDLEHEADS!!!! that stuff kicked ass for the lord!!! my grandfather used to go walking picking that stuff along the banks of the St. John River... and my grandmother made a mean chicken stew... those are always requests I make from my mom when I head back to the tundra of northern Maine


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 5, 2005)

I don't know what counts as new york regional specialties. I love pastrami and katz's has the best http://www.katzdeli.com/ their brisket isn't too bad either but they charge extra for the gravy! I can't even finish a sandwich, but at least it allows you to continue the bliss into the next day.

Nathan's hot dogs are overrated. Does White Castle count as a regional speciality? I am surronded by those places and once in awhile, I get a great craving for them.

A lot of Italian food, good pizza, I grew up right by one of the best places in the city. I can say a great mecca for Italian food would be Arthur Ave. in the Bronx. We go there sometimes to get some delicious sandwiches (prosciutto, mortadella, mozzarella, lettuce and tomato, vingear all on crusty bread, yum!). 

I forgot to mention most diners in the outer boroughs have this sandwich: it's chinese roast pork, served on garlic bread with lettuce and tomato with duck sauce on the side. I haven't seen it anywhere else in the country. 
I always wanted to try fiddleheads but they look rather slimy to me. Are they slimy like okra?


----------



## jamie (Oct 5, 2005)

Gordo Mejor said:


> Having just moved from California to Arkansas



Heyas..

Try the Pancake Shop over in Hot Springs. They have country ham slices bigger than most steaks and the pancakes are damn tasty.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm a fanatic for D'Anglelos Subs and they are a phenom only here in New England. In my opinion, Subway just doesn't even come close. You haven't lived until you've tried their Chicken Ceasar on a roll or their steak cheese and mushroom subs. Also there's a worst kept secret place here in Downtown Boston called 'The Sultan's Kitchen.' Best Middle Eastern food I've ever tasted anywhere, even the Middle East. Eat something from there at least once before you die.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 5, 2005)

I grew up in New Jersey, where every town had at least ONE place that made decent bagels, and plenty of all-night diners.

Here in Colorado, there are no diners at all (except for the occasional Gunther Toody's), and the bagels suck.

There's just nothing like a good old-fashioned all-night diner, IMHO. Like the one below - the Bendix Diner on Rt. 17 in Hasbrouck Heights, NJ. It was there that the late Nancy Walker performed as Rosie in those old Bounty paper towel commercials.


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 5, 2005)

For me, nothing says Toledo like Tony Packo's Cafe, like a chili sundae (chili, sour cream and cheese in a sundae glass with a cherry tomato on top) as an appetizer and their Hungarian sausage platter as the main course. That hardly leaves room for dessert, but I usually cram in a strudel anyway.





http://tonypacko.com/

When I travel I love to try the local specialities, like the mysterious Runza sandwich in Omaha, a genuine deep dish pizza in Chicago, and a mouth-watering Kansas City barbecue. Fresh lobster in Boston and salmon in Seattle are great too.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 8, 2005)

TallFatSue said:


> When I travel I love to try the local specialities, like the mysterious Runza sandwich in Omaha,



Woohooo thanks for plugging our Runzas Sue, they are the best!!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 8, 2005)

Ok...what's a Runza??


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 8, 2005)

SoVerySoft said:


> Ok...what's a Runza??



Well since I have zero descriptive ability, I'll let the experts tell you. All I can say is DELISH!!

http://www.runza.com/whatzarunza.htm


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 9, 2005)

I was raised with Texas Beef Brisket. Where ever I go, everyone has a different definition for BBQ. No-one has it wrong, they just have it with a different animal, different cut, and a different sauce. On my list of recipes to try before I die, or before I can't... move anymore..  is the red pepper bbq of the Carolinas.


----------



## Delaney (Oct 9, 2005)

LOL Fuzzy, my BF and I have decided that when we retire (HA!) or at least some time before we pass to the great beyond, we're going to take a roadtrip and visit all of the BBQ festivals in the south. We always drool over the Food Network specials about them.


----------



## altered states (Oct 9, 2005)

I'd say Papaya King/Gray's Papaya-style grilled hot dogs are unique to New York. Other places have hot dogs, but they're not the same. Based on the Nathan's model (and I agree that Nathan's has slipped), they are all-beef, kind of small and salty and can be eaten without anything.

I'd say bagels are true to New York, but recently I've had decent ones outside the NYC metro area and the ones in NYC proper seem to get worse every year.

Real Jewish deli (corned beef, pastrami, brisket, tongue, etc) is hard to get outside metro NYC, and is vanishing here as well. The real ingredients are expensive and a pain in the ass to prepare and serve properly, so unless a place has enough customers to justify it, it just isn't worth it. Have you tried Second Avenue Deli (2nd Ave and 10th street)? They're my favorite and probably the last Kosher die-hard in Manhattan.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 9, 2005)

Tex-Mex style Mexican food. Hot, greasy, cheesy, meaty, and that's just the rice... wait until you get to the enchilada proper!


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Oct 9, 2005)

I like pancakes. I'll have to try it. Then go to McClards for supper.


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 9, 2005)

tres huevos said:


> I'd say Papaya King/Gray's Papaya-style grilled hot dogs are unique to New York. Other places have hot dogs, but they're not the same. Based on the Nathan's model (and I agree that Nathan's has slipped), they are all-beef, kind of small and salty and can be eaten without anything.
> 
> I'd say bagels are true to New York, but recently I've had decent ones outside the NYC metro area and the ones in NYC proper seem to get worse every year.
> 
> Real Jewish deli (corned beef, pastrami, brisket, tongue, etc) is hard to get outside metro NYC, and is vanishing here as well. The real ingredients are expensive and a pain in the ass to prepare and serve properly, so unless a place has enough customers to justify it, it just isn't worth it. Have you tried Second Avenue Deli (2nd Ave and 10th street)? They're my favorite and probably the last Kosher die-hard in Manhattan.



Good bagels are hard to find. I found pretty decent bagels in the Bronx but they are refered to as Montreal style. The people who work at the store also have major attitudes and I don't like to frequent places that have such disdain for all of their customers. I heard Katz's "imports" its pastrami from Albany!


----------



## jamie (Oct 9, 2005)

Mmms.. I have been trying to think of what was really better in KY than anywhere else and I just noticed the answer sitting on our kitchen table.

Sorghum. Well I think the rest of the world calls it sorghum molasses, but here it is just sorghum. 

Other things that come to mind are burgoo (tasty), hot browns (my bf is not a fan), and mint juleps (yum). I have to say our Bourbon balls are the best and my favorite KY food... Jam Cake. I prefer it without the caramel icing, because my granny never used it, but you will more than likely find it like that here.

Red-eye gravy and grits are everywhere else too. Apparently meat grease dumplins are unique to my hometown...but that is fine, we like to be a little unique.

gah... I almost forgot Derby Pie... imagine a pecan pie with chocolate in the bottom of it.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 9, 2005)

I can tell all of you about one place NOT to visit if you're ever in Southern Colorado - Conway's Red Top.

They feature a burger that's about eight inches in diameter. But they cook them for so long that they cook out all of the flavor. And the oversize buns fall apart, so you're left with a pile of tasteless slop on your place.

On the other hand, I can recommend Sonic - it's a drive-in chain here in the Southwest and the South. We've been to them in Nevada, Arizona, Colorado, and Texas, and the food is always good.

The picture below is a Super Sonic - a double cheeseburger that is out of this world..... 






http://www.sonicdrivein.com/


----------



## EvilPrincess (Oct 9, 2005)

jamie said:


> Heyas..
> 
> Try the Pancake Shop over in Hot Springs. They have country ham slices bigger than most steaks and the pancakes are damn tasty.


 

YIPPEEE I had totally forgotten about the Pankcake Shop !!!! Wow.... nothing better than Pancakes and then heading over to the Arlington to get scrubed and rubbed... I just love hotsprings..... I wonder if the little Austrian place is still there they had the best meatballs ........ brown gravy... swoon...........


----------



## EvilPrincess (Oct 9, 2005)

Regional Food - from the places I have lived recently 

South Carolina - Red Rice- faintly sweet with sasauge and spices very tasty. Bene Wafers (sesame cookies crisp and delicious), Mustard based BBQ sauce on pulled pork(someone mentioned Red Pepper I never saw that) Typical sould food meals are everywhere, Near the coast the best fried shirimp I have ever had. Low country cooking is one of my favorite, frogmore stew- shrimp, sausage, potatos, corn all boiled in old bay seasoning....served in big steaming piles

California- Sacramento Area- Japanese food---- oh I miss the noodle soups, all things avacado----- the south is not too big on those things, enjoy them if you can find them 

Alabama- Fried is what is done best, usually in the form of a Meat and Three, that is choose your meat, and it is served with three sides.... usually collard greens, macaroni and cheese (if you haven't had the baked mac and cheese done in the south run don't walk below the mason dixon line) and fried green tomatose, or if you are adventurous you can try the pineapple and cheese caserole. And you must never forget the boiled peanuts.... don't ask they are just good.............


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 9, 2005)

ValentineBBW said:


> Well since I have zero descriptive ability, I'll let the experts tell you. All I can say is DELISH!!
> 
> http://www.runza.com/whatzarunza.htm


Yes they are. I was visiting a company in southwest Omaha, and for lunch they took me to Runza. Apparently they think it's funny to take out-of-towners to Runza and watch them turn up their noses. Not me! I went straight for a Swiss Cheese Mushroom Runza Sandwich and it was terrific. I surprised a few people when I asked to go to lunch there again the next day. For dinner that evening they took me to Gorat's steakhouse in Omaha. Not much to look at, but outstanding steaks!


----------



## fatlane (Oct 9, 2005)

A friend of mine tells me that "chili" in the Midwest involves spaghetti, red sauce, and about a pound of cheese on top. 

No sir. I will NOT have that.

I am a Texan, and for me, nothing touches the recipes subtly derived from Frank X. Tolbert's research into the subject. Chili to me is meat cooked in lots of spices until it's good and thick and chili-licious. Tomatoes can be added, sure, as can some onions. But watch out you don't make it a stew, now!

Current listening: "Texas Cookin'" by Guy Clark.


----------



## Moonchild (Oct 9, 2005)

I've lived in New Jersey my whole life, and the two things that came immediately to mind were the two things already mentioned about New Jersey, pork roll and bagels in abundance.

I've learned not to eat pizza outside of New Jersey or New York. Every time I've had it in another state (which, granted, is not much), it couldn't compare.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 9, 2005)

Moonchild said:


> I've lived in New Jersey my whole life, and the two things that came immediately to mind were the two things already mentioned about New Jersey, pork roll and bagels in abundance.
> 
> I've learned not to eat pizza outside of New Jersey or New York. Every time I've had it in another state (which, granted, is not much), it couldn't compare.


Pork roll......

I forgot how much I missed that stuff. Here in Colorado, they've never heard of Taylor Ham (Trenton's gift to the world).


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Oct 9, 2005)

Try Venice Pizza in San Diego. I've flown from Switzerland waiting for a slice. Folks from Chicago and New York say its the best they've ever had.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 9, 2005)

I almost forgot about the Ultimate New Jersey Breakfast:

A buttered hard roll and a cup of coffee.

YUM!!!!!!

And when you order french dries at a NJ diner, you can get it with gravy on it.

DOUBLE YUM!!!!

And Fried Clams at Howard Johnson's on Fridays.

And decent bagels and good thin-crust pizza with good sauce and plenty of melted cheese.

I also miss stand-alone bakeries. Here in Colorado, the only bakeries are in the supermarkets.

Two of our favorite food sources were the Honk Kong Garden and Howard's Bagels - both in Lake Hiawatha.

Every restaurant back in NJ offered a Sunday Brunch. They're few and far between out here.

I also miss Drake's Cakes, Wise Potato Chips, and eating at Friendly's. And slices of Neapolitan ice cream between two warm waffles, sprinlkled with powdered sugar and wrapped in waxed paper so you can eat it while walking down the boardwalk at the shore.

Fortunately, they do sell Entenman's Coffee Cakes out here. I didn't have to leave them behind when I moved west.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 9, 2005)

ValentineBBW said:


> Well since I have zero descriptive ability, I'll let the experts tell you. All I can say is DELISH!!



oooh looks good. Reminds me a little of the sandwiches Roseanne made on her show at her restaurant. The "loose meat" sandwiches - tho the Runza's are ground beef.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 9, 2005)

Taco shacks in Texas that serve breakfast. For a buck, you get some GOOD eatin'. Just point at what you want and pay cash...


----------



## jamie (Oct 9, 2005)

EvilPrincess said:


> I wonder if the little Austrian place is still there they had the best meatballs ........ brown gravy... swoon...........




*perk* Hey - I wanna swoon..do you remember the name of the place.. I will suggest it when we go back down for the holidays. I am all for meatballs and brown gravy.


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 10, 2005)

When in NY try these;

Fox's U-Bet http://www.foxs-syrups.com/

Juniors Cheesecake


A real Bialy's store http://www.kossarsbialys.com/

More information about Katz's. A site which says it all; 
http://www.hollyeats.com/Katzs.htm



In my opinion the best bar-be-cue sauce in the world; 

SHOW-ME BAR-B-Q SAUCE, INC. 
Address1: 1250 South Cedar Grove Boulevard 

City and State: Columbia, MO 65201 
County: BOONE 
Telephone: 573-442-5309 

Products: Barbecue Sauce 
Brands: Show-Me B-B-Q Sauce 
Type: Retail, Wholesale, Mail Order Sales


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 10, 2005)

Not to contradict a fellow board person but I know the Bendix Diner well and that wasn't where they filmed the Bounty spots. I've always heard that they used a place called Rosie's Diner on Rt 46 near Teterborough airport. I remember seeing it in the early 80's. Another great Jersey spot is the Fireplace on Rt 17 north, in Paramus.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Oct 10, 2005)

I don't remember the name but it is in a two story building as you head into Bathouse row, the street right after it turns up a big hill and on the back of the building was the "Monkey Bar"? In the area of the Golden leaves book store...... Hope that helps.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 10, 2005)

For the record, it's pronounced "bobbycue", but written Bar-B-Q.

And DON'T put the sauce on until it's off the heat! *baste it* while it's on the heat to keep it moist.


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 10, 2005)

I don't really like Junior's cheesecake even if it's supposed to be a classic. It doesn't have a crust, my first issue. I also think I lost my taste for cheesecake and I prefer something actually cakey instead of a firmed up custard.


----------



## jamie (Oct 10, 2005)

EvilPrincess said:


> I don't remember the name but it is in a two story building as you head into Bathouse row, the street right after it turns up a big hill and on the back of the building was the "Monkey Bar"? In the area of the Golden leaves book store...... Hope that helps.



thanks... it does help, we can just drive around and figure it out from there. I think I kind of know where you mean, thanks again.


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 10, 2005)

Well, I love their raspberry swirl cheescake. Maybe you'd prefer the fairway cheesecake which is a little more cakey. Locally we have a place called the Rockland Bakery. They are fabulous and thier baked goods can't be beat.

http://www.rocklandbakery.com/


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 10, 2005)

fatlane said:


> A friend of mine tells me that "chili" in the Midwest involves spaghetti, red sauce, and about a pound of cheese on top.
> 
> No sir. I will NOT have that.


Awwww, why not? Variety is the spice of life.

Anyway I'm a Midwesterner and I've never heard of this type of silly-chili before, so maybe someone misinformed you. That said, this bizarre concoction actually sounds pretty good, so I might need to give it a try. 

Maybe you'd like Tony Packo's chili sundae (chili, sour cream and cheese in a sundae glass with a cherry tomato on top).


----------



## ConnieLynn (Oct 10, 2005)

OK, Comfort food southern style from an Alabama native:

Dinglewood's Pharmacy in Columbus, GA. Home of Lieutenant's "Scramble Dog". They take a plate and spread a hotdog bun on it. Then they slice 2 hotdogs into coin shaped pieces over the bun. Add Pickle Relish, Onions, Mustard, Ketchup or any combination, cover in Chili and then top with Oyster Crackers. You eat it with a fork!

RC Cola & moon pies

Peanuts in your Coca Cola


----------



## Moonchild (Oct 10, 2005)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> I almost forgot about the Ultimate New Jersey Breakfast:
> 
> A buttered hard roll and a cup of coffee.
> 
> ...



Heh, I just kind of assumed you could get any of that anywhere


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 10, 2005)

TallFatSue said:


> Not me! I went straight for a Swiss Cheese Mushroom Runza Sandwich and it was terrific. . For dinner that evening they took me to Gorat's steakhouse in Omaha. Not much to look at, but outstanding steaks!



Excellent choice - the Swiss Mushroom is my fave! I've never been to Gorat's but have heard it's good. We have many good Steak places. Omaha steaks are quite good. Glad you enjoyed both.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 10, 2005)

SoVerySoft said:


> oooh looks good. Reminds me a little of the sandwiches Roseanne made on her show at her restaurant. The "loose meat" sandwiches - tho the Runza's are ground beef.



I think Runza's are much much much better than the loose meats. We try to make them at home but can never get the break and meat texture just right, but it's a close second and cheaper. Unfortunately my job is waaay to near a Runza restaraunt so I usually end up eating there at least once a week. I cannot help it


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 10, 2005)

Moonchild said:


> Heh, I just kind of assumed you could get any of that anywhere



Nope - lots of the thingws I listed are East Coast Only.

I was shocked back in the '80s when I was married to a woman from the Reading PA area. One time when we were visiting hwer family the subject turned to breakfast and her brother was saying how much he liked scrapple. I said that I'd rather have lox and cream cheese on an onion bagel.

And he actually asked me what a bagel was.....


----------



## EvilPrincess (Oct 10, 2005)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> . One time when we were visiting hwer family the subject turned to breakfast and her brother was saying how much he liked scrapple.


 

MMMMMmmmm Scrapple.... I have even made my own while living in Texas and couldn't find it! In Alabama you can find it a Publix's way back in the freezer section. People look at you oddly when you mention what it is... and this is in a state where they eat every part of the pig... and then some parts I didn't know existed...... 

Anyone ever had Spoon Bread?...... talk about Southern....


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 17, 2005)

What local foods are favorites that you can't get elsewhere?

Does anyone else have some regional favorites?

I live in Seattle originally from New Jersey.
We on the east coast have a favorite greasy breakfast sandwich called a Taylor ham, egg, and cheese!! Sometimes it's called a slider but not to be confused with White Castle Sliders!! 
Taylor Ham or Taylor Pork Roll is a delicious round of spiced ham wrapped in burlap. It is simply divine!!!
For the longest time, it was unavailable out here but now some stores are starting to carry it. Thank God!
Those sandwhiches had to be made on a Kaiser roll and they're just not as good here as on the east coast, soft in the middle but crusty on top!!!

I simply can not get Wise products out here - Wise potato chips are simply THE BEST!!! Dipsy Doodles are awesome corn chips and Cheese Waffles are to die for!! I actually contacted the company about four years ago and had them ship me a case of cheese waffles and they threw in a whole bunch of other product.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 17, 2005)

You're all mentioning my favorite foods too but, when was the last time anyone had a really authentic potato knish???


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks for mentioning Wise! Lay's has such a monopoly on things, sometimes it's difficult to find wise. Their chips are infinintely superior and sometimes you can even find a coveted browned, extra crispy chip in the bag. 

I prefer kasha knishes, not many do. Groats are good for you!


----------



## Jes (Oct 17, 2005)

i know that when I move away from Philly, I'll really miss the hoagies with the fried onions and the everything else. 

When I first moved here, I saw something I'd never seen before: foodtrucks (trucks that drove to/from (or were towed to/from) a location every day and allowed room for people to work inside, cooking a limited menu of food). And I remember thinking: Hmmm. I don't know about that. It seemed different and possibly dirty (and I think they probably are if the tv news exposes are correct). I didn't think I'd be a big customer.

Within 6 months, I had my favorite truck (Sophie's) and my favorite lunch menu (2 slices of cheese pizza and a can of Coke, for $3.00). I was devastated when the area moved to get rid of the food trucks. haha. Goes to show you...


----------



## moonvine (Oct 17, 2005)

EvilPrincess said:


> And you must never forget the boiled peanuts.... don't ask they are just good.............




Drool....I LOVE boiled peanuts. Yummy.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 17, 2005)

I know it seems a bit odd...but NJ is known as the Garden State!

Once you've had true Jersey tomatoes, and Jersey sweet corn, and Jersey blueberries...nothing else will do!!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 17, 2005)

SoVerySoft said:


> I know it seems a bit odd...but NJ is known as the Garden State!
> 
> Once you've had true Jersey tomatoes, and Jersey sweet corn, and Jersey blueberries...nothing else will do!!


Truer words were never spoken.

There is NOTHING like a good Jersey beefsteak tomato. And the corn is to die for - most of the stuff out here is to die FROM! (They do sell peaches-and-cream corn out here - yellow and white kernels on the same cob - that's good sometimes, but usually tasteless.) The big crop out here is peppers - 50 miles easy of here, it's cantaloupes.

And we really miss good bagels and rolls. All the stuff out here is either soft and squishy, or stale and crumbly. And they actually sell bagels with ICING on them!!!


----------



## Transplanted.Magnolia (Oct 18, 2005)

:eat2: I am originally from Corinth, MS....so is my favorite regional food, the slugburger. My understanding is that the patty is a soybean and beef mixture. It is customary to have these burgers topped off with mustard, dill pickle, and onion. There's even a festival every year celebrating this southern delicacy. 

I grew up eating them and loving them, and whenever I get back to visit my family I try to get me a sack full of them for the trip home. Good Luck trying to get one on Sunday though, because all the restaurants that specialize in them are closed.


----------



## saucywench (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *EvilPrincess*
_...I just love hotsprings..... I wonder if the little Austrian place is still there they had the best meatballs ........ brown gravy... swoon..........._


Well, your query has confounded me for the better part of an hour now. My first thought is that you are thinking of the Brau Haus, a German restaurant which is on the lower level of Spencer's Corner, a brick building of shops and restaurants. I ate there once and wasn't too wowed by it, and I love to try different things. Perhaps I'm more a fan of spicy in the way of Indian food than the sweet/sour of German food.

I then went on to Google around and found that there's another restaurant named Bohemian, which has been around for ages. Funny that I was never really aware of it--but from the maps it looks like it's past the Arlington on the way out of town, up Highway 7.

If the Brau Haus is the restaurant you were thinking of, I noticed that it got decidedly mixed reviews--people seem to either love it or loathe it.​​


----------



## Tad (Oct 18, 2005)

Currently I'm in Kitchener, Ontario. In a way the real specialty of the town is the grocery shopping--there are two major farmer's markets where you can get eggplant, emu, and most of the rest of the alphabet besides, and there are also quite a few food processing places that sell direct from teh factory, and farms along the highway that have signs up selling this or that.

But if you had to name one foodstuff, I guess it would be "Oktoberfest sausages." Now, Okterberfest is huge here, but they only starting formally celebrating it in the late 60s, so I don't know if this is an old traditional type of sausage renamed, or a new invention, but they sure are yummy! They are a mild sausage, best eaten on a bun, and slathered with 'oktoberfest mustard' (a sweet mustard).

Oh, and there huge selections of strong rye breads, for those that like them.

More broadly, I'm told that buttertarts are an Ontario thing. And of course there are some good maple syrup regions around the province, including near here.

But I'm still more likely to go an ethnic restaurant of some sort if I'm going out to a restaurant. Given the large immigrant population in Ontario, there is no shortage of places to choose from with often very authentic food.

-Ed


----------



## Tad (Oct 18, 2005)

Nate Bouchard said:


> FIDDLEHEADS!!!! that stuff kicked ass for the lord!!!



*L* yah, I like them too. One of my favorite parts of spring is when the fiddleheads show up in the stores. My wife makes an amazing fiddlehead ragout!

-Ed


----------



## Jes (Oct 18, 2005)

Papa Del's Pizza, Champaign Illinois. There is literally very little I wouldn't do to get a pizza from Papa Del's. Just the thought of it makes me tear up a little. *sniffle*


----------



## Deidrababe (Oct 18, 2005)

LillyBBBW said:


> I'm a fanatic for D'Anglelos Subs and they are a phenom only here in New England. In my opinion, Subway just doesn't even come close. You haven't lived until you've tried their Chicken Ceasar on a roll or their steak cheese and mushroom subs. Also there's a worst kept secret place here in Downtown Boston called 'The Sultan's Kitchen.' Best Middle Eastern food I've ever tasted anywhere, even the Middle East. Eat something from there at least once before you die.




Oh, LIlly, you are soooo right about D'angelos! Their Steak and Cheese is THE BEST EVER!
Deeds


----------



## Mishty (Oct 19, 2005)

Meh...I never liked chocolate gravy, it doesn't go well with sausage ,bacon or biscuits. My daddy loves the stuff though, we have it every Christmas before church!

I'd rather have red eye gravy, made from salted smoke house ham.... It's strong , but it's good. 

Chicken and dumplings are a big deal down here, women have caused riots over comments made about the "fluffy-ness" of their dumplings, nothing worse than a "rock" dumpling.

And of course.... Fried Chicken!!!
I can't count the times I've sat on the back pourch eating watermelon, smelling the chicken fry, and biscuits bake! It was always good cold ,the next day! Momma would put two peices of white bread, two drumsticks and a peice of pound cake in a bag, a thermos of sweet tea, and send us with daddy for the day..... 

Oh and lets not forget slaw dogs!! 
I've only ever seen them in the South...and thats a shame!


----------



## bradlm (Oct 20, 2005)

ok Miss Toodles..I think we may have to have some words here. Nathan's "OVER-RATED"??? Now I admit, the ones in the supermarket or in any other location aren't terrific, but get me to the original, and only true Nathan's Famous in Coney Island and there is no hot dog better. Follow that with a trip to Ices Queen, just off Avenue I and Utica for the perfect double feature. I do agree with you about Katz's and while not a pastrami fan myself, the corned beef is the leanest ever and piled high on a huge sandwich with a Dr. brown's Cream Soda..well let's just say it's as near to heaven as I can get. White Castle is awesome, especially after hours, nothing else will do. Now being a Brooklynite and now living in CT, I have never been to Arthur Ave, though I've heard tales, maybe we should go to one of your favorites together...



MissToodles said:


> I don't know what counts as new york regional specialties. I love pastrami and katz's has the best http://www.katzdeli.com/ their brisket isn't too bad either but they charge extra for the gravy! I can't even finish a sandwich, but at least it allows you to continue the bliss into the next day.
> 
> Nathan's hot dogs are overrated. Does White Castle count as a regional speciality? I am surronded by those places and once in awhile, I get a great craving for them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jes (Oct 20, 2005)

I don't want to turn this into a true confessions thread, but I've lived in philly for 11 years now and I've *still* never been to Pat's or Geno's (competing Philly cheesesteak mainstays).

the shame, the shame.


----------

